# Safari Trek Replacement.



## Crindle

Hello all. Information please.
Currently looking hard at the new Flair 8000 range on the Iveco Daily chassis as areplacement for our Safari Trek. Would appreciate inputs on drivability. Our's is a 6.5 Litre turbo diesel delivering 190 bhp on a vehicle weighing in at around 6.8 tons. Performance is reasonable, however I do wonder about the Iveco at 3 Litre delivering 130 bhp at approaching 6 tons. Other issues centre around, levellers (the most used facility on our Trek) Flair don't seem to offer such, the gas baking oven, anyone have a view on the air suspension option at £5k ? The Froli sleep system. Finally, is it worth the trip to the factory and is it possible to drive some of the models whilst there? Big thanks in anticipation.......Crindle 2002 Safari Trek.


----------



## loddy

You can't be serious, selling a Trek to buy a FIAT AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

Loddy
Fellow trekki


----------



## DABurleigh

Crindle,

Wait a few days for feedback from Clive, who is doing exactly what you ask as we speak - roadtesting a Flair 8000 Iveco in Germany.

I'll text him with your interest list if you wish. But only once as he'll moan otherwise 

I've always had a soft spot for the Trek, though for our anticipated longer trips in due course, it lacks the second accommodation area we believe we will need.

Dave


----------



## carol

DABurleigh said:


> Crindle,
> 
> Wait a few days for feedback from Clive, who is doing exactly what you ask as we speak - roadtesting a Flair 8000 Iveco in Germany.
> 
> I'll text him with your interest list if you wish. But only once as he'll moan otherwise
> 
> I've always had a soft spot for the Trek, though for our anticipated longer trips in due course, it lacks the second accommodation area we believe we will need.
> 
> Dave


Dave depends on the layout you have on the Safari I think, I recall looking at one that was brought back to the Uk in about 2001/2 and looked great, and was one of the shorter ones, but not what you are looking for

Is Clive looking to buy for himself, or testing for a Mag?

Carol


----------



## DABurleigh

Carol,

I think in the 2003 year, IIRC, the Trek had a rear lounge option which apparently was popular. So popular that's the only year they did it. Apart from that they are all single accommodation area, unless you go for the longer, conventional Safari Simba.

Also the Trek is longer than the model numbers suggest, simply because the US tend to measure internal dimensions rather than external dimensions, and in a "24" ft length, it means it is really a tad short of 27 ft!

Clive's looking to buy for himself. All that money on an Iveco would get me sucking my teeth, but there you go.

Dave


----------



## pelicanpete

Hi there!

I have some experience with the Iveco Daily and hope these comments help your decision making.

My (new) Concorde Charisma 841L is built on the Iveco Daily C18 chassis. This has the uprated engine (172 bhp). Fully laden, it's heavy at around 6900 kgs....now, I'm going from memory typing this because all my paperwork and the M/H is back in the UK and I am presently in Florida enjoying some warm weather!


I recently completed a 7000 km/2 month trip to France and Iberia and found that, in general, the Iveco Daily behaved impeccably. It has the Agile gearbox (kind of an automatic with manual override) which takes a little getting used to at first but once mastered, it was easy and relaxing to drive. I could cruise effortlessly at between 60 and 70 mph, whereas 80+ was easily achievable. Can't comment on the performance/economy of 130 bhp version. If you have a choice, I think I'd go for the bigger option. I returned an average of 17 m.p.g. for the whole trip.

As far as Iveco's service is concerned, I found it to be excellent! A warning light on the dash came on while I was in Portugal. I phoned Iveco UK from my mobile phone and was connected to a very helpful Italian (who sounded like Frankie Ditorri...) who, in turn, dispatched the local Iveco man from Lagoa complete with diagnostic computer within an hour. Half an hour later it was all fixed and I was on my way...not a word of English but pretty impressive service! It turned out to be a loose electrical connection - nothing serious.

When hill-climbing in lower gears, on long inclines, the engine temp. tends to rise more than I would prefer. But the (rather loud) electric fan cuts in for about a minute and the temp. falls to normal levels. I was assured this is working as designed. Under normal driving the fan is quiet; maybe not even running. The noise in the cab is muted and my wife and I can hold conversations at normal voice levels.

I found the vehicle tracked a straight line and was a relaxing drive. Only issues were with heavy side winds where one has to concentrate a little more. The 'side-wash' from passing trucks also sent me off-line a little but no more than I would expect. 

I have the air-ride option on the rear axle, a must IMO. If you have any appreciable overhang, it really helps to raise it when boarding ferries to prevent tail-dragging. It also gives a nice soft ride over most surfaces.

If hydraulic levellers are not an option on the Flair, you can have them fitted as an after market item. I had mine retro-fitted by my supplying dealer in Germany and these, along with the SOG, are the two things I'd miss most if I didn't have them! 

Other than that, Fiat owned or not, I am impressed (so far) with my Iveco base. Hope this is of some interest.


----------



## DABurleigh

My compliments on your good taste  

That is a cracking motorhome and a cracking size/layout. I'm curious as to how long/ comfortable the settees are for feet-up lounging.

Dave


----------



## 107166

Whats wrong with the Iveco. The chassis is stronger, better built than the Merc and can be uprated to 6.5 ton. The new Merc is only 5 Ton.
Its rear wheel drive and on motorhomes usually has a diff lock.
The new 3 litre has about 170 bhp (176ps) and is euro 4.
If I compare my Carthago with most of the merc based vans, I've got far more locker room than any. 
As for RV's a good many of those are on the old workhorse chassis or you need an HGV and you cant get them in a lot of sites.
Although I quite like the safari's.


----------



## DABurleigh

Nothing wrong with it at all. Payload is indeed its strength. But if I were investing nearly £100,000 (with some options) on a Flair 8000i CFB I'd feel the Iveco engine was lacking in refinement, frankly too agricultural, for the rest of it. A Mercedes, MAN or Volvo powerplant, fair enough.

Dave


----------



## pelicanpete

DABurleigh said:


> Nothing wrong with it at all. Payload is indeed its strength. But if I were investing nearly £100,000 (with some options) on a Flair 8000i CFB I'd feel the Iveco engine was lacking in refinement, frankly too agricultural, for the rest of it. A Mercedes, MAN or Volvo powerplant, fair enough.
> 
> Dave


Sorry, Dave, 
Gotta disagree w/you. A) Mercedes don't make the bigger chassis anymore - and are not as reliable as people percieve.
B) I did a back-to-back test drive in Germany on similar vans. One with Iveco C18 and one with MAN and the MAN 4-cyl was definitely the more agricultural and wheezy/asthmatic sounding of the two. That's why I chose Iveco; smoother, more refined and better pick-up.
C) Don't recall seeing a Volvo base on a van of size being discussed...


----------



## DABurleigh

"Gotta disagree w/you"
It's not a crime; Alison makes a career out of it.

And the settees?

Dave


----------



## pelicanpete

You can fully stretch out on the two sofas in my layout when you remove the armrests and swivel the driver or passenger seat. There are other layouts, some with only one sofa. It works for us. Thanks, by the way for the compliment on the van.


----------



## Crindle

Hello and big thanks for your valued inputs, especially Dave, can't wait for Clives feedback. Also Pelicanpete for your detailed comment; priceless. In reply to Loddy we just can't replace our Trek with similiar as our compact UK friendly 2430 at 26 ft by 8ft is no longer manufactured, only 30 footers which are wider and heavier, leaving very little payload below the 7.5 ton limit. And the final straw is all the new models have the Vortec petrol engine with no diesel option available. In my opinion Monaco have lost the plot with the post 2002 Treks. The initial Safari concept of the brilliant ElectroMagic overhead bed thus allowing American luxury in a short compact vehicle has been lost, hence our move to the Flair, which is of course subject to the successful marketing of the Trek........regards.......Crindle Safari Trek 2430.


----------



## CliveMott

*FLAIR 8000 iCFB*

Well, as you asked. The model we are aspiring towards is that above, alas they only ever made and sold 6 of them and do not intend to make any more in the same style, I saw the 2009 variant on paper and it has changed rear bedroom and bathroom. But Janet says she still prefers it to the Concorde or Cathargo alternatives.
Personally I believe both the Concorde and Cathargo have a better but heavier quality of build. Both of these modes have seriously less payload than the Flair which provides similar accomodation.

The automated manual box was fitted to the Flair we tried. It was as described smooth and effective but I wouldn,t have it if it were for free as I want to decide when to change gear and operate the clutch, not a hidden computer. I just dont feel "in control" with an automatic of any description.
Engine smooth and powerfull as it needs to be to pull along 6 tonne.
Oh and I went out twice week before last on the push bike all around the village. Last week as I said we were in France , Belgium, Holland, Germany, Luxemburg and back to England.

If I could have the 6 pot Merc 3 litre engine then I would. But Merc and Iveco don,t co-operate over such matters.
Going to the Atigo based MH,s is out of our budget.
We have already specced the air suspension front and back which on the 2009 model includes a control for levelling up the van (within the limitations of the air suspension movement)

C.


----------



## pelicanpete

*Re: FLAIR 8000 iCFB*



CliveMott said:


> ... Concorde and Cathargo have a better but heavier quality of build. Both of these modes have seriously less payload than the Flair which provides similar accomodation...
> 
> C.


Hello,

I think you may have a slight misconception of the payload for the Concorde Charisma, if that is the model you were alluding to.
On the standard Iveco Daily chassis it is 890 kg. However, with the chassis 'upgrade' package (an option I chose) payload is a massive 1,590 kg! Not too shabby.

Can't speak for the Cathargo or Flair but I'd be surprised if their payload is much, if at all, any higher.

As for the build-quality on the Concorde, I can't find fault at this stage.

Cheers. PP

Edit: Just looked at Flair specs for the 8000iCFB. Ready to drive weight 4,600 kg. Max weight 6,000 kg = payload 1,400 kgs. 
190 kg. less than the Concorde...


----------

